

A new Chapter 2 for Ruby on Rails Tutorial is out - mhartl
http://news.railstutorial.org/a-new-chapter-2-for-ruby-on-rails-tutorial

======
mhartl
There's some important meta-information regarding the new chapter, so the link
goes to the Rails Tutorial news announcement. For convenience, here's a direct
link to Chapter 2:

<http://www.railstutorial.org/chapters/a-demo-app#top>

~~~
billturner
Thanks for putting this together, really. I've been doing RoR programming for
several years, but never got RSpec so much, even though I've tried off and on
every now and then. But I took a quick run through the tutorial (what you have
up so far) and, well, I get it now. So, thanks!

